

Ask HN: Why is there such little talk on Multicore/Machine Programming - codemonkeymike

This came to my attention after taking a mid level programming course were the professor stressed multi-core&#x2F;machine programming and how most programs even today are not multi-core. Now I am trying to get into OpenMP (in C++) and there seems to be quite a lack of conversation and tutorials on the issue. (also with OpenCL and CUDA).
Were are the multi-core&#x2F;machine programmers at and is there a market for having that skillset on your resume?
======
FallDead
I think the ideas and algorithms transfer over to web based distributed
development more popular imo, otherwise it appears those technologies are used
mainly in demos and scientific computation which usually are not as popular. I
have seen CUDA in breaking MD5 hashes and the last time I have seen it was
simulating water and real time ray tracing.

~~~
codemonkeymike
Well when processing large amounts of data in limited time which their are
many more situations then just scientific/gaming uses. I guess more in a B to
B situation then retail programs.

